# jonkun verran



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I am not sure what "jonkun verran" means as in

(TV-host asks) mitä voisit antaa talon pihaan?

-- On aika paljon hyötykasveja, jonkun verran yrttejä.

Perhaps "some of them"?


----------



## AutumnOwl

I would say "a few herbs".


----------



## Spongiformi

More specifically it means some [amount of] herbs. In my opinion it means more than a few, because a few only means more than two but still a small amount. It means not plenty of, but not just a few either.


----------



## AutumnOwl

How many a few are can vary, in this case I understand it as there are many (useful) plants to choose from, and a few of those plants are herbs, and depending on how many /aika paljon/ and /jonkun verran/ are, that defines how many a few are. We don't know whether it's plants or species of plants that are discussed, it can be a couple of species but many plants of each or the other way. It would be interesting to know if they were discussing what kind of plants to choose to have in a garden or whether it was actually how many plants the person talking about /jonkun verran/ could give away.


----------

